# Is this edible?



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I found this large mushroom but cannot identify it. I do not think it is a hen of the woods due to the gills. After doing a lot of reading I am no closer to finding what the name is. The mushroom is approximately 14 ft away from any tree and growing in soil. The diameter is roughly 2 ft. TIA


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

i have no clue i have never seen pics of it before and i love mushrooms!!!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Those are too far gone to eat........ but that does not mean they will not grow again in the same spot!!

Mushroom indentification is very tricky.....you need a good field guide .

Taking one and doing a spore print is a good start and you need a good guide to go along with that and thats still not enuff to 100 percent positive and you need to definatly be 100 percent positive before even considering eating it......
Toxic/ poisonous mushroom have toxins in them that there is no cure/ antidote for, some of the real bad ones will turn your liver and other organs into mush with no cure.
Wild mushrooms are very serious and should never be eaten unless you are very very very very very certain you have positivily correctly identified them.

Just off the top of my head those do not look like any easily recognized edible mushrooms.
A proper spore print needs to be done before me or anyone could positivily ID those.
I have been wild mushroom hunting for more than a year now and own lots of ID books and belong to several mushroom forums on the internet and would not even venture a guess on those and would definatly advice against eating them.

If you are considering eating/ hunting wild mushrooms you will need to spend some time doing this and getting familiar with what grows in your area and what time of the year it grows and where it can be found.
I would advise getting a few good books, preferably used books as they are much cheaper and doing some hunting and identifications on all mushrooms you find to get aquainted with how the process works before even thinking about consumption.

Do not let all of this scare you off, it is a very fun hobby if you are into it and walking thru nature is great, finding different mushrooms and checking them out after you return home even more fun.
There are also some easily identified ones that are edible after you have the process down that will be easy to find, indentify and consume, just take it seriously and get prepared and do not rush into eating anything unless you are 100 percent certain it is what you think it is.

Joining a mushroom forum so you can post pics and get advice is also a great learning tool and will help keep you safe.

Above all be safe and have fun, should you choose to take up this hobby it is a very rewarding one!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Also forgot to add that some mushrooms will pick up toxins from pollution in the air and from the ground, so do not consume any that are growing in questionable ground or too close to the road or possibly could have been sprayed with anything etc.

I real good way to start off this hobby is to order some spores and grow your own at home and become very familiar with them so that wild identification is much simpler....


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Why pick it? It's growing dollar bills! LOL, sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Why pick it? It's growing dollar bills! LOL, sorry, couldn't resist.


Since the DNA is what it is I thought that I might do some GMO modifications and get one that would produce larger bills!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe they get larger as the season progresses


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

The ones under the $ bill and the one off on the left side especially look like older "honey " mushrooms. Check it out on the net because there are a few different varieties. One variety likes to grow in clumps, especially around tree trunks, and your picture is what they look like when they are too old and probably wormy.
Like others have said - ask some locals that know which ones are good to eat.


----------

